# need a little engine code help



## excessive (May 25, 2009)

I Bought a 69 gto and it came with a bunch of engine parts and I am having some problems identifying one of the blocks . It is a 9790071 casting number which shows it as a 69 400 block , but it has a YE stamping on the front which comes up as a 71 455 block , and the build code is a J137 which I guess would be a Oct 13 1967 date . Should I trust the 9790071 or the YE ? Thanks in advance for your help , Mike:seeya:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

excessive said:


> I Bought a 69 gto and it came with a bunch of engine parts and I am having some problems identifying one of the blocks . It is a 9790071 casting number which shows it as a 69 400 block , but it has a YE stamping on the front which comes up as a 71 455 block , and the build code is a J137 which I guess would be a Oct 13 1967 date . Should I trust the 9790071 or the YE ? Thanks in advance for your help , Mike:seeya:


Mike,

Your block is a 1968 400cid with 340hp, Automatic, 4 bbl used in a full sized b-body. 9790071 was the casting number used for both 68 and 69 400 engines.

The October 1967 date would be for the following model year,


----------



## excessive (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the help . I appreciate it .


----------

